# river-maps.us - Real Time Flows on a Google Map



## bgraphic80 (May 13, 2014)

*River-Maps*

Cool site. Im heading to Western Colorado this week.. good to have this kind of info. Could use some love on the UI but for sure a great tool. Thanks!


----------



## webstar (May 8, 2008)

I really like seeing all the flows on the map. Links to graphs so you can see the current upward or downward trends would be useful also.


----------

